# Almost 13...and birth control??



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls (and guys, if there are any here :) ),

I have a 12 year old..she will be 13 in June. She started her periods at age 11 and has been EXTREMELY hormonal and is very mature for her age. She's been writing and thinking about sex..as I've seen in her journal. (I know...bad..but it's the only way I know what's truly going on). I'm terrified of her getting pregnant.

I hate even saying that at her age. But I'm considering putting her on birth control. I dont know if making her do it is considered unethical or what. I have asked her if she wants to, and she says she does. Ugh. Shes too young! Are there minimum ages for BC? Am I doing the right thing? *stressed*


----------



## Angelbabymama

Firstly, STOP READING HER DIARY! If you want to know what's going on in her life and her head you need to sit down and talk to her about it. Yes you will have to earn her trust for her to be completely honest with you but you're taking steps in the wrong direction by invading her privacy. 
My mom read my diary when I was 13, yes there were things about sex in there and she flew off the handle. I was furious with her and it took a long tome for her to earn back the trust and respect for me to talk to her about my personal life. If she had asked me outright over a coffee or some other bonding activity the chances are I would have told her alot of what was in there anyway. 
Don't expect her to tell you everything, there are things in your thoughts that you wouldn't tell her aren't there? But my point is if she trusts you she will be open and honest with you.

As for the birth control, yes 13 is young but as she's expressing thoughts and feelings on sex and feels ready to take it I think it would be wise to let her. I think as she's sensible enough to thinkit's a good idea as a precaution she wouldn't feel pressured into engaging in sexual activity 'just because she was taking bc.' 

I hope you manage to come to a decision together :flower: xx


----------



## Erised

<edit>

If she thinks she's ready for it, it can't hurt to start her on birth control. Do make sure to sit her down and explain that condoms will still need to be used as well though


----------



## hypnorm

Make sure you explain to her the potential side effects of taking birth control too, its not always plain sailing.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks for the input. Just for the record, I have sat her down and talked. For hours. She just worried that I will worry about her so she keeps it to herself :(


----------



## Dimples81

i would keep talking to her, re-emphasising again and again in a casual, non confrontational way that you worry more from her not talking to you and from her keeping things to herself than u ever would from her telling you stuff. I would probably also buy her a book with all the apropriate information in it and some leaflets so that if she is absolutely determined to not tell you stuff she has at least got access to more information if she wants it. I would then put it somewhere where she is likely to see it and can freely access it if she want to find out more. Kids are smart, and when it comes to sex stuff they are driven by curiosity. My mum had a copy of "the lover's guide" on her bookshelf in the bedroom which i snuck off to read on a regular basis when i was your daughters age and my DH said he did the same. Kids will seek the information so make sure there is something apropriate available. You could also put some condoms in your bathroom cabinet so that she knows she can access some if it becomes an issue. She will probably do this quite sneakily if she is concerned about worrying you but at least the option is there to be equipped with knowledge .


----------



## lesleyann

100% stop reading her diary.. There is no age frame on birth control I was sexually active by your DD's age. Just talk with her but don't make it like a lecture or she will just shut off. If shes going to have sex she is going to regardless of what you do or say so just be supportive to her in the fact of making sure she don't get pregnant and that she knows she can come to you if there is ever a time she may need the MAP or to go to clinic to be tested.. Once she knows you just want her to be safe with it rather than go nuts about it etc she will be more likely to open to you about it.

I agree with leaflets/books and a little supply of condoms. I joke that when my son hits puberty Im going to buy him condoms birthday/Christmas etc and naked lady calenders but I do mean it tbh Id rather be a bit err outrageous but he will know im open with sex/nakedness etc so fingers crossed wont hide it but I also wont take it to far like on meet the foockers lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks again ladies. I had a long talk with her. She has decided and asked to be put on birth control. I guess this is it :(


----------



## andella95

What I'm going to say might be controversial & you've already made up your mind, but here goes....

Just because she's thinking and curious about sex doesn't mean that she is going to go out and do it. A lot of girls are like that at that age, but it doesn't mean they need to go on birth control. Heck, I was like that, and I didn't lose my virginity until well into my twenties! I was reading my older sisters dirty romance novels and watching porn that belonged to the parents of kids I babysat. But I wasn't emotionally ready for sex - no way. But if my mom had said, okay, well, here's some birth control and put me on pills...I would have seen that as permission and I would have been more likely just to "do it" because heck, apparently my parent's approved. Being on birth control might also be seen as a type of status thing - makes her feel like she's older and more mature than she really is. 

Also, although BC is effective against pregnancy, it doesn't protect against disease. If you really think she's going to have sex, definitely invest in condoms, but I don't know if hormonal methods are really the way to go. You need to teach her that if a guy won't wear a condom, sex would be a VERY bad idea. Putting her on birth control just because she's a normal, hormonally crazed kid who has just hit puberty a year or two earlier might help protect against a pregnancy, but it won't protect her from any of the diseases she could pick up.

So, while it's good to be proactive and talk about things and keep the lines of communication open, it almost sounds like you're letting HER decide that she's ready to have sex. She is a CHILD. But you know her better than any one else, and whatever works best for your family might not be best for others. 

I hope I haven't offended anybody, but I do get frustrated at the idea that once kids start thinking & talking about sex that nothing will stop them & they're all doing it, because that's not true. I know far too many people who waited until they were older because they were just raised to believe that it's not something that should be taken lightly.

Anyway, it sounds like you're a really good mom to be taking such good care of her and looking out for her.:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I do appreciate your input. Thank you :)

I definitely know it's normal to be curious and to be seeking information. However, with my daughter, she has admitted to friends and to me that she's already done things..I have heard through friends that she went into the bathroom with a boy and "almost" lost her virginity. So she's active..more than I'd like at this age. I have had many talks with her in the past few days. I've thoroughly educated her (I'm a nurse) on STD's and all that and how to prevent them and protect herself. I've got condoms at her disposal, IF she feels she needs them. I have STRESSED that birth control does NOT give her free reign in doing whatever she wants with whoever she wants. I told her I don't *expect* her to have sex, I am simply preparing her for the years to come. It's just a safety net. I will see how the hormonal therapy does for her..if it's harmful in any way, Side effects or mood swings, we will discuss other options.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply!

I feel this is the best decision for her...I let her decide ultimately and she states she is ready. She also said she's glad I brought it up because she's actually been trying to for some time. Ugh....it kills me. But I feel it's best.


----------



## elisamarie

As a previous poster said, BC will prevent pregnancy (if used correctly!! and anyway not always a reliable method of contraception) but it won't keep her safe when it comes to STD's. Honestly I think pregnancy is the last thing I'd worry about when there's HPV, HIV, herpes and so on. Keeping an open dialogue with her and talking to her would be the best way to go. I'm sure she'll understand and if you still want to put her on BC that's fine, but she should know of all the other horrible risks that come with sex. Also although she is thinking about it she is still very very young to be actually having sex, maybe that's something else you should think about and have a heart to heart talk.

This is just my opinion though! And I hope I don't offend anyone!


----------



## Beccaxo

*I went on the pill at the age of 13, I started my periods at 11 and they where painful and they recommended I went on the pill for that reason. I wasn't sexual active at 13 but because I was on the pill it did make me curious and I started having sex at 14, but don't read her diary my mum did that once & I didn't talk to her for months felt so violated and betrayed just talk to her always works! If she is OK with going on it I personally don't see the problem *


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Elisamarie, I totally get what you're saying. And as I said in a previous post, I have educated her on STD's..I showed her pictures and explained symptoms last night. She was very receptive and very scared (lol) But I think I got my point across. She will have access to condoms if she thinks she is ready to have sex. I have told her birth control doesn't protect against these diseases and she fully understands that. I also definitely know BC isn't 100% effective, as I was on the pill and got pregnant with twins!

Thanks for the input, ladies. It's much appreciated xx


----------



## andella95

I think you're doing a really good job of being mom to an (almost) 13 year old!


----------



## FiNZ

Oh poor you! It can't have been an easy decision for you to make. 

I hate how kids are doing things at such a young age these days. Or maybe they always have and I was just not aware of it. I'm terrified of my 13 yr old having sex before she's at least legal. She assures me she's not going to, but that decision could change very quickly I'm sure.

I hope your daughter is safe. That's probably the main concern at the moment.

p.s: I know people have criticised you for reading her journal, but maybe if you hadn't, you would never have been able to talk to her about it, and she may have ended up pregnant or with a disease at the age of 13. xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you! Yes, I wouldn't have known anything at all about it. She fools us all very well. I'm terrified to think what could happen to her without her being educated on all the disgusting stuff out there, as well as unplanned pregnancy. 

This has been one of the hardest hurdles in my life so far! She's my firstborn..my baby girl :(


----------



## hopeandpray

I would really talk through the non-physica/health side of sex. I know that not many 13 year olds are mentally ready for sex and that the majority of people that have sex under the age of 16 regret it. She might be physically mature and ready but sex can really cause a lot of drama when you're a teenager. It's a double-edged sword, you may be teased not for having any but it's easy for rumours and name calling to start and someone to get a bad reputation. It can be hard for someone that young to seperate sex and love, not everyone has the mentality that they can just be fine with someone walking away afterwards. 
I would really check what expectations she has about it. Does she think she'll enjoy it, will she stop if she doesn't, will she feel like she then has to sleep with every boy she gets involved with, how will she feel if she gets to 16 and finds a boyfriend she loves and he's had no partners and she's already had loads? What does sex mean to her, does she think it would be better with an emotional connection? 
There are just so many things to consider that I had not thought through at that age. 
And this may be going too personal and far but I know that a lot of girls aren't really aware of female masturbation, it can be a good way to deal with the physical temptations for a while. 
Make sure that she knows that not everyone is having sex. It feels like they are but even at my age (21) I still encounter people who are virgins and have no problem with it.
Sorry I realise that this is a lot of information but I feel like the psychological aspects of sex are often forgotten in the panic about pregnancy and disease.
Good luck! It sounds like you're handling this really well. My mum must have been glad I was such a social recluse at that age :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Thank you. You're right, I do tend to overlook the psychological aspect of it in my panic of the physical repercussions. I do know that she seems to think that if you're in love..thats what you do. You have sex. I need to have another (few) long, long talks with her about all of that stuff. Thank you for pointing it out! 

It's crazy..she hasn't had sex before, she assures me..but there are already girls at her school calling her the SL.. word :( and also rumors that she was pregnant. Poor girl. Ugh, people are so mean these days.


----------



## iBabyGirli

Yeah you should sit down and talk to her....You shouldn't be snooping in the girls diary its not good just talk to her and explain to her what sex really is


----------



## seoj

It does seem you've had many talks... but during these talks have you questioned why she feels it OK to "do things" with boys at such a young age? Is there a self esteem issue going on? 

From what you've said, there just seems to be more going on that just hormones etc.. Honestly, if it were my teenager- I would look into counseling. My SD (who's 14 going on 15 in June)- does *think* about sex and we have many open discussion about it... but she knows she is no where near ready for something like that. Especially since she hasn't had a long term boyfriend- just "dated" boys here and there... but never for very long. I think maybe a month max? She is already in counseling though- due to issues caused mostly by things her bio Mom put her through at a very young age-- and was pretty much raised by just her Dad for many years. So obviously there are some issues she's had to work through... and honestly, counseling has truly been wonderful. Even now, as a teenager and starting High School this year- and with how nasty and mean some girls can be (she has also been called nasty names by some very cruel girls- even though she's only just kissed one boy)-- so I know how heart breaking that can be. 

I recommend counseling cause it's done such amazing things for my SD- and for myself a time or two. It certainly cannot hurt to get a better understanding of where the need for attention from boys steams from? And/or why she feels it's oK to get physical with them in a bathroom? It's certainly great you are talking to her and being honest- I do feel that is best as a parent, even when it's really hard for us to do. 

Wish I had some great advise... I just hope she doesn't feel the need to get physical too soon with any boy. That she realizes she deserves a healthy and happy relationship with someone worthy of her and her attention. 

Best of luck hun!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

To BabyGirl: We HAVE talked. We have always talked, since she was very very young. She knows I am open to anything and she can ask me anything. But there are still things she is keeping from me, that I should be aware of. If i hadn't read it in her journal, I wouldn't know she was even considering having sex. I don't feel bad for reading it. It's not really her "diary" anyway..she carries it everywhere and her friends all write in it. But still...I feel its justified. I don't regret it and I probably won't stop until I know she is being safe. I will continue to talk to her though..of course. And always keep an open mind.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you Seoj. Yeah, there are definitely issues going on as well. She is in counseling and has been for some time. She was molested in the past at a very young age (I realize what this means and why this is having an effect now) I have done extensive counseling and research. I myself am a sexual abuse and rape survivor, so I def understand. I have tried to convey to her that even tho we have been through these awful things, this is not how you get attention and affection. I hope your SD stays in that state of mind! 

I def know it's completely normal to fall in love and have sex with someone after a certain age. I think 12 is way too young though.


----------



## seoj

BTW- personally, I feel as a parent, sometimes we have to do what we have to do to get the information we need... my SD is very open with us (even her Dad)- so we really never need to pry. Sometimes she can be a bit TOO open- LOL- but I'd prefer that to the alternative. But yea, my Mom found a note I wrote a boy when I was 14- and as embarassing as it was- she was honest with me and we talked about it as she didn't like the things I'd written (mostly cause I said he was too good for me)- but after we talked, she realized I only said that cause I felt bad for breaking up with him and I was trying to let him down easy... LOL... but it concerned her I would "feel that way". So it was actually good she came to me.


----------



## seoj

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thank you Seoj. Yeah, there are definitely issues going on as well. She is in counseling and has been for some time. She was molested in the past at a very young age (I realize what this means and why this is having an effect now) I have done extensive counseling and research. I myself am a sexual abuse and rape survivor, so I def understand. I have tried to convey to her that even tho we have been through these awful things, this is not how you get attention and affection. I hope your SD stays in that state of mind!
> 
> I def know it's completely normal to fall in love and have sex with someone after a certain age. I think 12 is way too young though.

That is great she is in counseling. I'm so sorry she ever had to go through anything like that... hearing that saddens me. That does bring some light as to why she is feeling this way now... I'm sure that has to be pretty common? 

It's great you are open with her and talking her through this and doing what you feel you can to protect her... it's unfortunate we can't just put them in a bubble sometimes!!!! 

Sorry too that you ever had to go through what you went through as well... I cannot imagine, but give major kudos for coming through it strong!!!! 

And yes, I do agree 12 is way too young... for me, it will always feel too young as my SD is my kid! BUT- I just hope that she waits till she is truly ready and able to handle it (for your daughter as well). I heard about too many of my friends in high school doing it "just to get it over with" or because the guy told them what they wanted to hear... so I saw, first hand, how that affected them later on. I would never want that for anyone if it can be helped. 

Best of luck to you and all your beautiful daughters :flower:


----------



## Erised

While I understand not every teenager is the same, I honestly don't think counselling would be required just because a 13 year old feels ready for sex. She hasn't jumped into bed with strangers, and by the sound of it she's got a mature head on her and is well aware of what can and can not be done safely etc. 

I edited my post originally as I didn't feel it needed to be said and remain said as the issue was solved, but I became sexually active at 13 / 14. I was very well aware of what I was doing. I'm the shy-est person you will ever meet, and even now at the age of 25 I have never been to a party, don't have any friends apart from 2 of my DH's friends who I get along with well, have only gotten drunk once in my life, don't smoke, don't do drugs etc ... I'm a bloody stable person, and have been since I was a young teenager. 

I've been in 2 relationships, one from 13 to 15 and one from 15 until forever. It wasn't a fling, short lived run off with whoever I can to have sex type of thing. Heck, he lived in a different country than me and had to travel for 3 hours to come and see me (same for my DH now actually, he too lived in a different country - as I said, shy person who doesn't do friends or things to meet people). 

Yes, I do regret having sex with him now. Not because I was a teenager, but just because I realize how bad a relationship I had and what a bloody idiot he was ... wish I had met my DH instead. 

Just because I was 13 / 14 however, does not mean sex was something to be taken lightly or something I wasn't ready for. Everyone is different, and I'm not quite sure why everyone is assuming this girl isn't ready even to the point of saying she must need psychiatric help. Obviously as a mum you know your little girl best, so if you feel she's ready enough and can be trusted with condoms / birth control then I'm sure she can make her own well informed decisions.


----------



## SerenityNow

I have no advice on birth control or the like. I can't imagine how heart wrenching this is for you, I'm sure that you'll do right because you care and are acting with love. My own 12 y/o daughter isn't there yet at all, so it is hard for me to imagine facing this.

I just wanted to support you in having read her diary. The fact is that some things are a lot more important than privacy. We have a duty to protect our children's health and safety and if reading her diary is the only way to get the information that you need to keep her safe, then you did the right thing. She's just a child and not ready to have a "private life" as she's not old enough to deal with all the consequences!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

THANK YOU! That's exactly how I feel. I am trying to protect her, and thats how I'm doing it. I wouldve been completely oblivious and letting her go out with friends had I not known that she sneaks off with boys when shes out. I cringe to think what could happen one of those times. She IS very mature for her age..shes been through a lot. But I don't think she's ready to decide if she's ready for such a huge step..


----------



## amotherslove

i think you're doing a wonderful job. birth control is a smart choice if she's becoming sexually active. i know how young 12/13 feels to us (and i'm only 21 right now) but i remember the things i was doing at that age. i didn't lose my virginity till 16 but this is mostly because when i became sexually active i was in a lesbian relationship for a year. after that i was just "waiting for the right guy". she sounds like she's being mature about it in asking you for the proper things to protect herself. 

though i never had sex at 13-15 i did consider it many times with two different boyfriends i had (one when i was 14 and the other 15/16) and i did eventually do it at sixteen. in hindsight.. i have no regrets for how my sexual life was back then.. but having been pregnant now and having lost my first, i wish somebody had warned me of the REAL dangers. i was well versed in pregnancy safety, and STI safety.. i could list symptoms and which ones were cureable/treatable and which were not.. however i also desired a baby, and i know i wasn't the only one.. i was smart and protected myself because i knew i wasn't ready, but sometimes with long term boyfriends.. i was more careless.. just tempting fate.. and i look back on what i've felt and gone through mourning my baby these past few months and i shudder at the idea of my 13-19 year old self having to go though that. 

i don't know how others feel about this, but personally, when i speak to my future teen about sex and safety.. i will be mentioning (in a non scare tactic way, thats not what this is about) miscarriage and loss.. pregnancy is a scary and very real outcome for many young girls and women.. but in the end, many mature and do very very well with their babies.. it's not the end of the world.. but the fact i want my child to know is that pregnancy may not mean rough nights with a baby that have beautiful bonding moments in between.. it can mean devastation.. at 16 i felt ready for a baby. financially i was not so i didn't do it, but had i become pregnant by accident i am confident i wouldve done an incredible job, i was (as told by many adults around me) a very smart and mature teen. i couldve survived sleepless nights and losing my social life.. i could not have coped with the loss and pain i have felt everyday since lily left us.. i think that teens should be gently educated about the fact that 1 in 4 pregnancies will not be blissful moments.. they will be heartbreak..

again, i don't know how people feel about this.. it is a heavy topic, but one that i feel is incredibly important to talk about, i know a young 17 year old girl who suffered stillbirth in july and i feel that because more teens are becoming pregnant, they are also suffering loss.. and doing so in heavy isolation because their friends can't even comprehend parenthood.. not to mention being the parent of an angel. 

you're doing an incredible job and being a nurse as you said, i think she is in wonderful capable hands to teach her about consequences, i humbly ask you to consider teaching her gently about one of the real great fears i have for my future teens so that she may avoid ever having to suffer this pain, especially at such a fragile time as adolescence is. pregnancy didn't worry me.. i was safe because i was smart.. if i had known the reality.. i wouldve been more cautious.. this may allow some teens to further grasp the severity of actions that are unchangeable.<3


----------



## hollysurly

Always be friendly with your daughters then they will be share their feelings with you .

Remember to consistently allocution to your boyish babe as an adult. Even admitting you may not accede that she is one, that is how she is activity and she will account you for it. It aswell helps to accumulate the curve of advice accessible and that is what you wish to do at all costs. Aswell bethink that your boyish babe knows her bearing bigger than you but, that you are there to advise her the moral judgments that are axiological to authorize a able-bodied formed and admired adult.

Believe it or not your boyish babe will be your best acquaintance as an developed no amount how abounding fights you may accept during those abominable boyhood years as continued as you apprentice to allocution and listen. Just like every acceptable marriage, you accept to accept a few acceptable disagreements to apperceive that it isn't all one sided and anniversary has a say in how they anatomy their lives. You'll be animated and even appreciative of the accord that you accept accustomed with your boyish daughter. You will aswell see that this arrangement will chase the both of you as you move into altered stages in your lives, a acceptable arrangement to actualize and canyon on to the next bearing of boyish daughters.

_______________________________________________________
Simplicity is the keynote of all true elegance.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

amotherslove, I am so very sorry for your loss :( I, too, have a Lily and couldn't begin to imagine what you went and are going through. You're a very strong woman. Thank you for suggesting I include that in the education of my daughter..I absolutely agree with everything you have said. I wouldn't have thought about it at all, honestly..and sadly. But unfortunately it is a huge part of life and pregnancy. Again, thank you..and light be with you <3

Holly....I have no idea what you said lol. but ty?


----------



## morri

If you don't want to put your daughter on hormonal birth control consider the frameless gynefix copper IUD which comes in a size that is suitable for teenager and last for about 5 years without any kind of worry about taking pills or mood swings from hormones etc.


----------



## Sarahcake

I was on the pill from the age of 12 (may have been 13 actually) as I had really heavy periods. It was at that time that I was starting to think about sex, I wanted to get myself covered just in case I had it and felt very adult that I had made that decision. 
It turned out it was a few more years until I had sex for the first time, but I think, if shes thinking about sex and wants to be on birth control then that is one very clever young lady you have there, so many girls just go out and do it without thinking of the consequences, your daughter wants to be safe, I have to applaud that. 

Also, from a parent point of view - nothing you can do or say will stop her having sex if she wants to do so. If your not overly keen on having the mum im pregnant chat with her, then I would personally, allow for her to do what she wants and cover herself. :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks girls :) We went ahead with the depo shot. She's been educated on everything surrounding the subject of sex. Now I just have to trust her to be smart about it.


----------



## luz

my husbands little sister started birth control right when she started her period. She did it to help regulate her hormones and so she didn't have to go through the awkward acne-faced teenager phase. I think it's fine, i mean i don't think it's fine for an 11 year old to be having sex, but if she's going to do it, it would be much better to prevent any children. Babies don't need to have babies.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Absolutely! Thank you :)


----------

